# Lenny my baby rescue boy



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

him and my mum








now at a manner minding class 
















him and the cat
















at my OH's work (shhh we snuck him in)








with my OH at xmas 
















one of our foster dogs


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Such a love and very lucky guy he is.. He looks very friendly and so confident too.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwww he's great :001_wub: he looks like a cheeky chap


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

he is beautiful


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

hes stunning wot a gorgeous example of the breed i really would love a staffy but no room for another dog until i get my own house.


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

thankyou!  
he is a brill boy and yes he has a cheeky side! hes really good though, not hyper and jumpy which im glad about lol!
i didnt really want a staff but really they are great all rounder dogs, rescue remedies dog rescue have lots of rescues in that are proven with dogs or cats or small furries or whatever you requirements are :thumbup: im gunna get another staff one day, not yet though not enough room lol!


----------



## jaguarr (May 19, 2010)

Hello,

Wow he really looks very good. and he is also very powerful and strong. and all the photos are very good you shoot really good.

thanks!!

________________
photos on canvas


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

JjPhoenix said:


> thankyou!
> he is a brill boy and yes he has a cheeky side! hes really good though, not hyper and jumpy which im glad about lol!
> i didnt really want a staff but really they are great all rounder dogs, rescue remedies dog rescue have lots of rescues in that are proven with dogs or cats or small furries or whatever you requirements are :thumbup: im gunna get another staff one day, not yet though not enough room lol!


Majority of dogs in my local rescue centres are staffies which is a shame really cos they do make excellent pets as they have such a loving nature 

One day  x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hes handsome boy :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

The brindle 1 in pic looks like my boy i lost october last yr was 14 yrs old great lil dog


----------



## Arlani (May 9, 2010)

I love the picture of him with the cat  He has a really sweet look on his face!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Aww he's gorgeous.. right little stunner :thumbup:


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

new westie owner said:


> The brindle 1 in pic looks like my boy i lost october last yr was 14 yrs old great lil dog


im really sorry to hear that - rip lil lad xxx

thats lizzie the brindle girl, she was due to be pts in the pound but we took her on her last day, fostered her for 8 months and finally found her a lovely new home in time for xmas 09.


----------



## BubsyBear (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh wow, he does frog legs! I LOVE when they do that, when they have both back legs sticking out behind them 
My old lab had frog legs!
Very handsome boy!


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

BubsyBear said:


> Oh wow, he does frog legs! I LOVE when they do that, when they have both back legs sticking out behind them
> My old lab had frog legs!
> Very handsome boy!


yes! we call it his seal impression :lol:


----------

